# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Hot Water System Insulation

## blacknstormy

Hi all  :Smilie:  Finally getting rid of the old copper hot water system from under the house (we went to solar years ago). Was pulling it apart to take the copper tank to the scrap yard, but not sure if this is asbestos insulation, or is it rockwool ????
What do you guys think ????

----------

